# DFW Herf Today



## SgtDave (Sep 8, 2005)

Since I dont see many people organizing herfs in the Dallas area, I thought I would take the reigns and start one.

today at Up in Smoke in Lewisville.
This shop has a great selection at good prices. He has 3 sizes of Opus X's as well as other premium smokes. I will arrange to have some liquid refreshments on hand. There is several leather chairs and a leather couch for seating. The shop also has a couple of flat screen HDTV's you can watch.

How about we start at 4:00pm and to until the shop closes at 9:00pm.

Hope to see ya there,

Dave

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/sgtglock/my_photos


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Hi, I just recently moved back into the area. I also just discovered this forum. If you host or kow of any other Herfs in the DFW area, would you please let me know about them? I love cigars and have quite a few that I keep for special outings. Hope your holidays go well.

Tony

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/sgtglock/my_photos[/QUOTE]


----------

